# Surf fishing Murrels inlet area



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been fishing down in that area for 37 years. If you can't catch fish there off the surf you might want to give up fishing alltogether. Too many times I hear "are there fish in there"? Uhhhh, yeah. I have caught everything possible off the surf even caught 6 foot shark easily although I don't do it unless I have have the beach to myself. Surf girl you mentioned THE HOLSTON RIVER, I grew up fishing that in Bluff City.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing future posts.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Ilive in Bristol, Va and will be moving to MB before Christmas. I've also spent some time at Bluff City Beach.....


Volfan28 said:


> I have been fishing down in that area for 37 years. If you can't catch fish there off the surf you might want to give up fishing alltogether. Too many times I hear "are there fish in there"? Uhhhh, yeah. I have caught everything possible off the surf even caught 6 foot shark easily although I don't do it unless I have have the beach to myself. Surf girl you mentioned THE HOLSTON RIVER, I grew up fishing that in Bluff City.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bubba I grew up in Bristol Tn. Went to Tennessee High 86-89. Know Bluff city beach and many other stomping grounds there. Mom still is there so I go up once a month.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I guess I'm going to give up fishin


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

HAHA, I know Dan man, me too. I live in Murrells Inlet, fish at least twice a week and got skunked my last 2 times out. 

See ya on the golf course man.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Surfsidesative....LOL....yeah I'm about ready to trade my rod for iron until fall...haha


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bluff City Beach*



Volfan28 said:


> Bubba I grew up in Bristol Tn. Went to Tennessee High 86-89. Know Bluff city beach and many other stomping grounds there. Mom still is there so I go up once a month.


I grew up in Erwin. Graduated in 72. Played you Vikings the 2 years you were "World Champions". Big Running back ran over the top of me at least once. Kyle ran me down from a 47 yard run, longest of my career. They took us too light...final 10-3. I'm now in Longs, SC. but working in Roanoke, Va for about 2 months.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*February*



Bubbasales said:


> I grew up in Erwin. Graduated in 72. Played you Vikings the 2 years you were "World Champions". Big Running back ran over the top of me at least once. Kyle ran me down from a 47 yard run, longest of my career. They took us too light...final 10-3. I'm now in Longs, SC. but working in Roanoke, Va for about 2 months.


Back to fishing: I'm going home for my birthday in Feb. and I'm gonna get my waders on and go down to CG beach and try to lose some lures or bottom rigs or something. I just want to smell the salt air.


----------

